# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chương trình du lịch Khám phá Châu Á bằng xe gắn máy, Freedom Ride

## baylennao

Vào ngày 09/04/2013, Charley Boorman - một trong những tay lái mô tô được yêu thích nhất thế giới sẽ có mặt tại TP.HCM để tham dự buổi họp báo giới thiệu về “CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH KHÁM PHÁ CHÂU Á BẰNG XE GẮN MÁY, FREEDOM RIDERS ASIA” và chia sẻ những trải nghiệm thực tế. Cùng đồng hành với ông là tay đua MotoGP vô địch thế giới thuộc đội Ducati Nicky Hayden. 


Charley Boorman 

Nicky Hayden 

Trong tháng 05/2013, khán giả toàn Châu Á có thể đón xem chương trình du lịch khám phá Châu Á bằng xe gắn máy với tựa đề “Freedom Riders Asia” nhằm tập trung khai thác chủ đề về cuộc đồng hành giữa con người và xe gắn máy tại khu vực Châu Á, được phát sóng trên kênh thể thao hàng đầu khu vực STAR Sports và đồng sản xuất bởi thương hiệu dầu nhớt hàng đầu thế giới Shell Advance. Ông Charley Boorman, một trong những tay lái mô tô được yêu thích nhất thế giới, sẽ dẫn dắt khán giả cùng song hành trên cuộc hành trình đáng nhớ qua 6 quốc gia tương ứng với 6 tập phim nghẹt thở.

Với ý tưởng chương trình vô cùng độc đáo về chuyến hành trình của một người với một chiếc xe gắn máy và một bình nhiên liệu, “Freedom Riders Asia” nói về cuộc gặp gỡ của Charley và các tay lái mô tô tại từng quốc gia để cùng bắt đầu chuyến hành trình khám phám các nền văn hóa đầy màu sắc tại các quốc gia Châu Á: Malaysia, Indonesia, Philippines, Ấn Độ, Việt Nam và Thái Lan. Trong mỗi tập phim, Charley sẽ cùng cộng đồng các tay lái tại địa phương trải nghiệm những nét đặc sắc tại mỗi thành phố đi qua, cũng như tham gia vào các hoạt động đặc biệt để tôn vinh văn hóa xe gắn máy đặc trưng tại mỗi quốc gia…tất cả chỉ với một bình nhiên liệu duy nhất.

Giám đốc Thương hiệu toàn cầu Shell Advance, Ông Koh Kar Tai chia sẻ: “Freedom Riders Asia là một chương trình rất thú vị giúp kết nối các tay lái tại các quốc gia Châu Á, cũng như mang lại những chuyến du lịch khám phá và những kinh nghiệm phiêu lưu hấp dẫn đến đông đảo khán giả. Quan trọng hơn, với những câu chuyện mà Charley chia sẻ, các tay lái sẽ được tận hưởng và trải nghiệm sự tự do trên những chuyến đi không mệt mỏi, và đây cũng chính là thông điệp sâu sắc mà Shell Advance muốn truyền tải đến những tay lái đam mê khám phá trên mọi nẻo đường.”

Ngoài việc giới thiệu và phát sóng trên STAR Sports, Freedom Riders Asia sẽ được giới thiệu đến đông đảo khán giả thông qua chương trình trình chiếu trên toàn hệ thống các kênh thuộc FIC Asia như FOX, National Geographic và FX, tạo điều kiện cho chương trình được quảng bá rộng rãi hơn.

Để biết thêm thông tin về sản phẩm Shell Advance và “Freedom Riders Asia”, mọi người hãy truy cập: www.charleyboorman.com và www.youtube.com/user/shelladvance để theo dõi chương trình nhé.

----------

